# İç ve Dış Tehditler > İsrail Zulmü ve Filistin >  Rusya'dan İsrail'e soğuk duş

## bozok

*Rusya'dan İsrail'e soğuk duş*



*Rusya Dışişleri Bakanı Sergey Lavrov İsrail'i ziyaret etti. Lavrov Tel Aviv'de İsrail Dışişleri Bakanı Avigdor Lieberman'la düzenlediği basın toplantısında Rusya'nın Hamas'la temas kurarak doğru bir şey yaptığını söyledi.*


Lieberman-Lavrov ikilisinin görüşmedeki uzlaşmazlıkları, basın toplantısında ortaya çıktı. Lavrov, Rusya'nın Hamas'la görüşmeler yaptığını belirterek, Hamas'ın Filistin halkının çoğunluğu tarafından seçildiğini vurguladı.

ülkesinin Hamas'la temas kurarak doğru şey yaptığını söyleyen Lavrov, hiçbir şey yapmamanın kimseye yararı olmayacağını kaydetti.

Lieberman ise Lavrov'ın sözlerine karşılık, aralarındaki uzlaşmazlık noktalarından birinin, Rusya'nın Hamas'la diyaloğu olduğunun altını çizdi.

Lavrov, Hamas'la görüşmeleri sırasında örgütü diplomatik yöne doğru, Filistin Kurtuluş ürgütü'ne yakın bir çizgiye çekip Arap Barış İnisiyatifi'ni desteklemesi için iknaya çalıştıklarını belirtti ve bu konuda olumlu hareketler gözlemlediklerini söyledi.

FİLİSTİN DEVLETİ'NİN 2012'YE KADAR KURULMA İHTİMALİ YOK

İsrail Dışişleri Bakanı Avigdor Lieberman da, 2012 yılına kadar bir Filistin devleti kurulması ihtimalinin bulunmadığını iddia etti. 


A.A / hurriyet.com.tr / 29 Haziran 2010

----------

